# Jasper!



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

In my signature should appear a picture of Jasper! I was getting him from my cousin's teacher to be friend with Kenya but she passed away before Jasper ever got to my house, which was probably a good thing they were never in the house at the same time.
Jasper is a very handsome, sweet, pink-eyed white boy. He's about 4 weeks old and my cousin is asking her teacher about his actual birthday.
He's pretty active and was climbing all around his cage this morning and already using the hammock in there!!! (big news, as Skye and Kenya together never used their hammock except for about 3 times over a 3 week period)
I fixed up the cage really nice for him so he has an igloo, tube, brand new food bowl and litter pan!
He's a bit scared of me still, I think, but so far he hasnt ran from my hand and he's more beautiful than I ever thought a PEW male rat could be.
I named him Jasper, becuase he's completely white, and Jasper is the name of my favorite vampire from my favorite vampire book, haha (the paleness = the white fur, get it?)
Soon, I know I'll work on getting him a play mate, but I need to secure a quarintine cage first. Anyway, there's my brand new rattie (and Ill get more pictures soon, Im sure) He's so sweet!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hes really cute, im sorry he never got to know Kenya. Ya work on getting him a play mate. I love his name.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

jasper is also a type of stone which im pretty sure is red (red eyes, red stone)


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

what an adorable name


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV_ST29jaYk
There, a video of my adorable lil rattie ^-^
If my cousin's teacher lets her take him, Ill be getting Jasper's brother tomorrow


----------

